# Congrats to Jack W



## Captain Morgan (May 20, 2006)

for coming in 3rd out of 41 teams at 18th Annual Carolina Children's Home BBQ Festival SC State Fair Grounds, Columbia, SC.

  Jack holds the current SC state championship and continues his
streak of finishing in the money.   Another board member competes,
another trophy comes home.


----------



## WalterSC (May 20, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> for coming in 3rd out of 41 teams at 18th Annual Carolina Children's Home BBQ Festival SC State Fair Grounds, Columbia, SC.
> 
> Jack holds the current SC state championship and continues his
> streak of finishing in the money.   Another board member competes,
> another trophy comes home.



Way to go Jack !!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

Awrite !! Congrats!! =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 20, 2006)

Good job Jack!


----------



## Woodman1 (May 20, 2006)

Is he a PIStons fan , or a Cavs fan?


----------



## Cliff H. (May 20, 2006)

Fine Job


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 20, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Is he a PIStons fan , or a Cavs fan?



You really sould seek some professional help with this obsession.


----------



## Bruce B (May 20, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Is he a PIStons fan , or a Cavs fan?



Congratulations Jack!!!!

He's a winner Woody, you figure it out.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 20, 2006)

Congrats Jack, didn't Cappy invent you?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 21, 2006)

Way to Go Jack.


----------



## Bobberqer (May 21, 2006)

Nice job, Jack


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 21, 2006)

WTG Jack! Congrats. Go POTW, Go!  :grin:


----------



## DaleP (May 21, 2006)

When is the book coming out?  
Congrats Jack.


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Congrats Jack =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (May 21, 2006)

Congrats Jack, Jethro and the rest of the team. =D>  =D> 


Must have been the "Lake" effect.  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Jack W. (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for the good words.  This was the maiden voyage for the "improved" hog cooker.  I took my Carter's standard 36 x 48 gasser and added a new burner, regulator, diffuser with a chunk/chip area,  patched a small hole, added an offset smoke box, and upgraded the grease drip system.  My friend John Haney at Alveron made the upgrades.  She ran great.   

Carolina Children's Home is the SC State home for abused and abandon children.  I encourage everyone to set aside some time in your busy lives to help out with an event like this one.  All money won from 1st to 5th was donated back to the home.  The smiles on the kids faces brings that welled up feeling.  I find it hard to believe that anyone could abuse or abandon any of these children.

I usually get humbled at this event.  However, the cause is to hard to pass up.  Jethro was in a down time in his life and I insisted, almost literally dragged him to this event 10 years ago.  He met his wife there at the Friday Anything Butt, and he has made a huge change to success.  For those that know Jethro now,  imagine him on the skids.  Couple that event with raising money for one of the most important causes in the area, and we have good reason to attend. 

We also entertained the top two people in the SCBA.  Lake High and Walter Rolandi needed to cook with one more team to become Master Judges.  We are proud that they elected to use our tent as the forum to spread the good word of Barbecue to all the attendees.  The diversity under the canopy was unprecedented!

We cooked some pretty good Q too!  =D>  Not bad for never having used the cooker before.  I'm sure we will improve.  


Jack


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2006)

Once again Jack congrats =D> 
My wife and I  spend a few weekends in the summer with the same kind of children :!:
I wish we could do more.


----------



## john pen (May 22, 2006)

Nice job Jack, way to represent...


----------

